# Chipboard



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anybody know if i can use chipboard to make a vivarium out of it is very solid and it took and quite a lot of effort just to bend it and eventually snapped, it is 15 mm thick and if i can use it, it will be varnished and painted.
I either wanted to build a tank for my corn snake's, leopard gecko or a big 5-6foot vivarium to put another female with my 2 bearded dragon's at the moment.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

dont see why not as long as you seal, paint and varnish it properly as all viv are made out of chipboard they are just laminated with plastic to seal it


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

That is all vivs ate made from anyway, the only difference is that a Viv has a desired vernier finish to it. U may be better buying some conti board from B&Q which is already vernier ed up, u can buy an iron on edging strip for about £2 aswell to finish it fully

Pm me if u need any help


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah i thought other vivarium's was made from it either way i was going to paint it my colour if i did buy wood from B&Q.


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

just make sure that you seal it fully before you assemble it, make sure that all of the ends are fully coated aswell as chipboard is like MDF, its a sponge that absorbs as much water as it can leading it to swell and then split in time.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

richardquinn said:


> just make sure that you seal it fully before you assemble it, make sure that all of the ends are fully coated aswell as chipboard is like MDF, its a sponge that absorbs as much water as it can leading it to swell and then split in time.


Yeah i will i'm gunna use that iron on strip on the edge's aswell.


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

if your varnishing the edges you may find that the iron on strip does not stick very well as the glue is rubbish, If you do seal the chipboard with varnish your best bet would be to buy a normal edging strip and a tin of Evo Stick contact adhesive, apply it to both materials and allow to go tacky and then stick it on, it would never come off. lol.

Richard


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

richardquinn said:


> if your varnishing the edges you may find that the iron on strip does not stick very well as the glue is rubbish, If you do seal the chipboard with varnish your best bet would be to buy a normal edging strip and a tin of Evo Stick contact adhesive, apply it to both materials and allow to go tacky and then stick it on, it would never come off. lol.
> 
> Richard


Will definitely try this.

Thank's

Scott


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

no problem, post some pics once you get it all sorted, will be good to see what it looks like.

if you need any other help with it feel free to send me a pm

Richard


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

richardquinn said:


> no problem, post some pics once you get it all sorted, will be good to see what it looks like.
> 
> if you need any other help with it feel free to send me a pm
> 
> Richard


What varnish is best to use as i got told yatch varnish and one is satin and one is gloss.
Plus it's not the best as i built one of the side half a cm to high and i just couldn't be bothered to cut another so i put a frame inside to cover over it and i can't remember were to buy the aquarium sealent/silicone.


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

To be honest before you varnish it with either a yacht varnish or floor varnish I would buy some pva glue from a craft shop, mix it with water and give it a few coats, the chipboard will soak up the varnish but if you seal it with pva and water first you will get a better cover, for your sealant just get a clear exteria silicone, especially if it's going to be humid


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

richardquinn said:


> To be honest before you varnish it with either a yacht varnish or floor varnish I would buy some pva glue from a craft shop, mix it with water and give it a few coats, the chipboard will soak up the varnish but if you seal it with pva and water first you will get a better cover, for your sealant just get a clear exteria silicone, especially if it's going to be humid


Nah it's not going to be humid as it's for a leopard gecko the only humid bit would be a cricket box with moss in it.
It's not fully finished yet and today i got some walnut gloss varnish translucent kitchen sealent.


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

ok, well as i say i would defo seal it with a pva and water mixture first, especially on the ends of the boards as they soak up varnish like something not right, but the glue has a different viscosity and doesnt get absorbed as much sealing it. it will also make it a rougher surface allowing the paint to get a better hold. (the paint finish will go smooth tho)


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

richardquinn said:


> ok, well as i say i would defo seal it with a pva and water mixture first, especially on the ends of the boards as they soak up varnish like something not right, but the glue has a different viscosity and doesnt get absorbed as much sealing it. it will also make it a rougher surface allowing the paint to get a better hold. (the paint finish will go smooth tho)


So go with PVA GLUE then VARNISH then SEAL it.


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

yup that would do it, when you mix ur PVA and water its just like art attack, 2part water to 1 part glue. lol


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

richardquinn said:


> yup that would do it, when you mix ur PVA and water its just like art attack, 2part water to 1 part glue. lol


You can nomaly buy PVA already done though in some shop's. (I think).


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

you can but then your paying more money for the convenience of them mixing it with water. if u want it ready mixed b&q shud do it as plasterers use it to size the walls before skimming them


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

richardquinn said:


> you can but then your paying more money for the convenience of them mixing it with water. if u want it ready mixed b&q shud do it as plasterers use it to size the walls before skimming them


Ok 

Thank's Scott


----------

